# Road to the 2012 Shaggy Horse Dressage Schooling Show



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

*Sunday, March 25:*

Time to start the count down to one of the biggest local dressage shows of the season, The Shaggy Horse Dressage Show held at the Nebraska Expo Center. This will be Cinny's 2nd show in his lifetime. We went last year and did Intro A and B and received upper 50's which I think isn't bad being that he was only under saddle 9 months and a first Dressage show foe either of us.... with no trainer to boot (trainer pitched a stink 3 days before the show, long story).

This year we are going to try to improve scores at intro level and show Intro B and C. We are also going to try Training levels 2 and 3, just to see where we are at. Cinny is beginning to relax with the help of our new trainer and we are both able to really relax with her unorthodox (well, unorthodox to most dressage trainers) methods. We have greatly improved on last years shortcomings and we even achieve a good "stretchy trot circle" about 50% of the time.

This weeks plan is to get halts more SOLID and strengthen transitions as well as responsiveness to leg cues. We also need to strengthen our transitions into canter and consistently picking up the correct lead. I have decided to do a LOT of this work on trail instead of in the arena. I am also going to continue strengthening the hind with hill work including halting halfway up or halfway down a hill, and then asking to walk on from a solid halt on the incline. My conditioning with riding bareback will also continue so that I can learn to balance myself correctly instead using my legs and saddle to balance.

Beauty treatments will start tomorrow with a "secret beauty spray" treatment after his rinse. He will also get a deep hoof conditioning treatment tomorrow too. Phase 1 of ear clipping as I have to do a little bit each day as he has no patience for clippers buzzing around his ears. 

I'm so so excited. Stay tuned for more updates and future pictures!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Some videos from our last lesson:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Right on! You got a goal, you & Cinny are working. Just a thought, had he had his teeth checked by a vet who is good at equine denistry? He seems annoyed at something in his mouth to me.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Right on! You got a goal, you & Cinny are working. Just a thought, had he had his teeth checked by a vet who is good at equine denistry? He seems annoyed at something in his mouth to me.


He had his teeth done by an excellent dentistry vet last month. He had no bad teeth that needed removing, and they were all nicely smoothed out for him. Yes he grinds... he has ALWAYS done that. By ALWAYS I mean that his breeder said he started doing it the day he was born. Some days he's better than others. He mainly does it in his stall and the arena, not so much outdoors or at the Expo Center. 

And, my trainer is having me keep a tighter rein on him than he is used to. I've been riding him very very loose the past year and now that my hands are better, we are really working on contact. He has NEVER liked rein contact much ha ha, but he is getting more used to it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nasty habit, well, at least he doesn't hang his tongue, lol.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree but something I choose live with....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

G Man is the same, so we put a flash on him, it stopped him getting marked down the whole time.

Hope you had a good time at the show


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> G Man is the same, so we put a flash on him, it stopped him getting marked down the whole time.
> 
> Hope you had a good time at the show


Haven't gone yet, it's next Saturday 

We tried a flash on Cin once.... Stargazing wouldn't even describe the end result haha. He would put his nose in the air and then thrash his head left and right, it was awful. He is SUCH a problem child.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Problem child makes him more endearing....


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

He definitely looks more comfortable than the last video you posted. Sometimes I think they will continue to toss their heads out of habit but he looks like he is much better. 

I know this isn't a critique that you are asking but will just offer up something real quick that I see. His canter is very nice. What I would suggest for you is to hold your shoulders/upper body more still and move your pelvis with him in the saddle. Think about your shoulders not moving and only move your hips. Will quiet your upper body. 

I will probably be there on Saturday myself, but not riding. Hopefully the weather will hold.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks BailyJo, and as always, suggestions and comments are always WELCOME by me 

Today I tried Cinny's new Happy Mouth snaffle. He LOVES it!!! Less gritting, more relaxed. Instead of fidgeting at the halt he happily licked his bit. I was a little bummed that SmartPak only had the Happy Mouth double jointed with the roller because after my ride today I began to wish I could show in it.

When I got home, I researched the 2012 USEF rulebook because I thought I saw somewhere that Happy Mouths were permitted so I wanted to see which ones. Not only did I find that they are permitted, my snaffle with the roller is one of the new ones added!! Talk about luck! So, I think we will be showing with the Happy Mouth this year


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

Heres last year just after his very first test ever. I think its cute.






Cinnys Whinny is gonna kill me!!! lol.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

The things you post when I'm in bed with a migraine¡


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

Heres her first ever test in shaggy show 2011!

2011 shaggy show..AVI - YouTube

Im already in trouble for the last one so f-it!!! lol.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Would you stop already, I would have posted those if I wanted them on here lol. This jiurnalbis about this year ha ha


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

*Friday, March 30*

I know I didn't keep this up as I wanted, it's been a very busy week. Today we got Cinny moved to the Expo center and trailering went pretty well. I wasn't sure he would go in because it was a 3 horse slant with only one side of the doorway usable by the horse because the other side was hay storage. We just let him stare at the other horse in the trailer for about 5 minutes and then he walked on in.

Gave Cinny a bath, lunch and then went home and let him relax and settle in for a while, and then.... our day went downhill.

As soon as I got back to the Expo Center a lady from my old stable came up and told me that another person I used to ride with was leading her horse into the trailer to come to the show when it just suddenly dropped dead halfway in the trailer. Just POOF... he was gone. It was very sad and there was a cloud over the expo center as most of the people at the show are from that stable and know that person and her horse.

Then I tacked up and rode Cin in both arenas to get him used to them and he turned into a fire ball! I definitely had "Descendant of Mano O war" tonight and not "Cinematic Debut". It was CRAZY so I just cantered him until he had enough of it. I went back walked him for a while and untacked and then my daughter groomed him. She called me over after a few minutes and..... Cinny is getting hives on his back  I'm hoping it's just nerves and it will go away. My husband thinks it could be the new saddle pad. Needless to say his new show pad is now in the washer and Cinny got a good rinse. I'm hoping they are gone tomorrow...I don't really know what to do for hives 

And that was how our Pre-Show day went...


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the rotten day  Sending good luck vibes for the show!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

*show day*

I'm getting ready to go feed, organize, braid etc. The rest of the family is still sleeping as my first ride isn't until 11:30. I think I could use some time to myself with just Cin and me.

My back is really really tight! Time for some quiet yoga too. It started last night. I think my nerves are back after my ride last night. Now I'm afraid that I'm going to be concentrating so much on keeping Cin in line that I'm going to forget what I'm doing. Oh Well

It is what it is......


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Update... I've done two classes now. Training 3 and Intro B. Today I do not have Cinematic Debut the dressage horse, I have Descendant of Man O War. Basically all I have been able to do is sit in the saddle, smile and hold on! That's okay, we are here for fun. I botched Training 3, but going off a little, but hey, I kept him in the little white arena at least... there for a moment I thought he was going to jump out!

We are on lunch break and he is happily munching. A lady at my old stable says she's never seen Cinny quite so sparked up. 

Oh Well, it is what it is


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, here are scores so far....

First test was my worst and I knew it because Cinny was being Decendant of Man O War all morning and completely out of control. I told my husband I would be shocked if I got over 45 for Training 3 because of it. I got 46.8. Not bad for a horse flipping out.

Next is Intro B. Cinny was still Decendant of Man O War. He was a bit jiggy and flat in his circles. We still received 62.18 which is an improvement of our last year's score which was 56.

Intro C I had never done before and my ex trainer read.... she makes Cinny nervous for some reason. Again, picked up the wrong lead. 57.5 was our score.. not bad for our first time doing that test.

We did Training 2 but haven't received the scores yet. Cinny did everything perfectly the way I asked with a little teeth gritting. It was our best ride of the day. And...we had kids decided to run back and forth past the judge screaming at the top of their lungs and Cin didn't even flinch. Correct leads, I can't wait to get our score.

After dinner we will have equitation and suitability.....

Next check in will be at the end of the show


----------

